
The History of Clarus the Dogcow - dennisnedry
http://www.512pixels.net/dogcow
======
buserror
Good old days when apple was cool. I was a mac dev since I turned 15 (1985)
until about 2007, when it started to be all trendy. Before that time, there
were few people, so it was 'easy' if you were good to be the tree standing out
from the copse.

In 2007, it became windows, where no matter how good you are, it's impossible
to differentiate yourself from the forest of people whose way to get work is
to undercut you. And they have a goatee too!

These days I still use a mac, but it's a hackintosh, and mostly only for
photography.

~~~
dennisnedry
I was the opposite, started with Windows, then moved to Mac about 5 years ago.

